# [kde4 network manager] introuvable dans portage

## tuxdream

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche du gestionnaire de connexion réseau pour KDE 4 (http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/07/introducing-kde-4-knetworkmanager). Autrefois, il existait un package de ce nom pour kde 3.5 mais celui-ci à disparu.   :Confused: 

Avez-vous connaissance si ce package est disponible et dans ce cas, quel en serait le nom   :Question: 

----------

## CryoGen

Euh 

```
cryogen@Exia ~ $ eix knetwork

[I] kde-base/knetworkconf

     Available versions:  (4.3) 4.3.3 (~)4.3.4

        {aqua debug kdeenablefinal kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.3.4(4.3)(22:12:25 14/12/2009)(-aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE control Center Module to confiure Network settings
```

Celui là ? (je sais pas hein, je ne crois pas vraiment connaitre ce que tu cherches)

----------

## tuxdream

knetworkconf est le module du paneau de configuration de kde (System Settings). Il permet de configurer les interfaces réseau (adresse IP, serveur DSN, ...).

Le KDE Network Manager est une applet Plasma équivalent à nm-applet pour Gnome.

----------

## pallaert

Je suis également à la recherche d'un outil de ce genre...

Pcq manipuler wpa_supplicant en ligne de commande c'est pas toujours idéal quand on a à coté de soi quelqu'un à qui on vente Linux et que ce dernier vient d'adopter un Mac...

----------

## geekounet

 *pallaert wrote:*   

> Je suis également à la recherche d'un outil de ce genre...
> 
> Pcq manipuler wpa_supplicant en ligne de commande c'est pas toujours idéal quand on a à coté de soi quelqu'un à qui on vente Linux et que ce dernier vient d'adopter un Mac...

 

C'est pas pour rien qu'il existe wpa_gui fourni avec.  :Wink: 

Et depuis quand juge-t-on la supériorité des OS en fonction de celui qui est le plus clicodrome ?  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Essayer plutôt wicd qui est franchement plus intéressant que networkmanager !

```
qsearch wicd

net-misc/wicd A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux
```

----------

## Temet

+100 000

Je pouvais pas blairer NetworkManager, j'adore Wicd... même si c'est du GTK  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxdream

Il faut bien l'avouer, Knetwork manager n'est pas terrible. Cependant, la nouvelle version est un plasmoid et je suis impatient de pouvoir l'installer.

Toujours pas d'ebuild pour Gentoo même s'il y a eu des tentives (http://gpo.zugaina.org/kde-misc/plasma-widget-network-manager)

Wait & See

----------

